# Aquarium Plant Problems (and then some)



## Richie38 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys, my name is Rich and I'm new to this forum,  .... anyways, I've had fish almost all my life, and have taken care of more than 150 species, HOWEVER, my aquarium plant experience is down to, well, a zilch. I've had planted tanks in the past but never really had any luck. I now have a 20 gallon tank, with 3 Black Mollies, 7 ghost shrimp and an albino algae eater. I have 3 Amazon Swords, 3 Mondo grasses, driftwood w/Java Fern, 2 AquaFerns and a Wisteria. I've had this tank set up for about half a year now, and I recently added the plants about two months ago. I added a "Nutrafin Co2 Natural Plant System" and it seemed to make the plants grow faster and lush, but, still since when I first got the plants, my swords are starting to yellow slowly, the mondo's seem like they're doing ok, and my wisteria's leaves are curling downward, slowly deteriorating and looks like they're getting "veined" looking, HOWEVER the top of the Wisteria looks healthier than the middle/bottom. I have a Fluval U3 filter, heaters going good, aeration is plenty (but I was told too much aeration isn't good for the plants???), temp is kept at around 84-85, and my fluorescent light is a Marineland 'Natural Daylight" 18" F15T8 bulb. I have CaribSea Flora Max in the substrate (about 3/4's flora max and the rest regular gravel) and I use "API Leaf Zone" plant food once a week. I've checked my Ph, Ammonia, Nitrates, Nitrites and they seem to be doing fine. What am I doing wrong that my plants are now starting to look bad? Also keep in mind, when it comes tall the other water chemistry stuff, it's greek to me, lol (but, how else will I learn beside asking questions, right? lol) ANY help would be Greatly GREATLY appreciated! I just want to have a healthy planted aquarium.

I've included a pic of my Wisteria to better help describe what they look like.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi, Richie, and welcome to APC! It looks to me like you are off to a better start than many beginners with aquarium plants. Don't feel bad! I would say that the most obvious problem is that you need more light. One T8 bulb for a 20 gallon is quite low, and, from your picture, it looks like there is also some shading by other plants. Also, Mondo grass really does not belong underwater, although it will last a long time before it starts to die. It belongs in your back yard! I can see some other kind of plant behind your water wisteria that might be Eigeria densa (Elodea, formerly). It likes much more light, but will still grow in dim light, but will be long and stretched out. Three swords in a 20 gallon is two too many. Even one will get too big for the tank assuming it is one of the big Amazon swords, such as _Echinodorous bleherei_


----------



## Richie38 (Oct 14, 2010)

So is that my only problem? Just the light, or is there more to it???


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Richie38,

Welcome to APC! Planted aquariums are a great aspect of the hobby, not only plants but the interaction with fish. This is a great forum with excellent information and friendly people to help you if you need it.

When I started a few years ago a member suggested that I start by reading the "Sticky's" at the beginning of the "New to Planted Aquariums", "Lighting", and "Fertilizing" sub-forums. By doing so I saved myself a lot of time (and money) getting up to speed and learning the basics. Lighting and fertilization are two areas that will help ensure success with a planted aquarium.

If you read those "Stickys" you will learn that 15 watts over a 20 gallon tank is not adequate for growing most plant species. Even twice that amount would probably only allow you to grow "low light" species.

The second problem is your fertilizer. I do not like API Leaf Zone. It contains basically Potassium; no Nitrates and no Phosphorus and minimum Micros. Plants "fed" Leaf Zone typically starve to death. If by your nitrates "looking good" you mean the levels are low, it is because you are not adding any. I recommend Seachem Flourish Comprehensive to beginners because it is what I used and had good results.

Here is a picture of my tank a little over two years ago: natural gravel, DIY CO2; 2 WPG light; Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and Seachem Excel.









Lastly HeyPK is correct.....Mondo Grass is a terrarium plant, not an aquarium plant. It will eventually die. The swords, besides needing more light, are heavy root feeders. Along with the Flourish pick up some Seachem Plant Tabs to put by their roots.

Let us know how things go!


----------



## Richie38 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you guys sooo much!!


----------



## Richie38 (Oct 14, 2010)

So... so far, my tank is GREAT! I've been using Flourish Iron, and Potassium, and the plants are looking beautiful! I also just introduced Moneywort into my tank, and its growing like crazy! My next step is, I'm gonna up the light wattage a little bit, but for now, the plants are doing great!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

On taking another look at your picture, I think the dark plant behind the water wisteria is the fern, _Trichomonas_. If that is want it is, it, also, does not belong in water and should be in a terrarium.


----------



## Richie38 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh yea, I took out that plant about a week and a half ago... I also learned that once it starts to rot, it can heavily pollute the tank. Also, the mondo grass that I had in the tank, was also taken out. I put it in a little glass vase and is now doing well in my living room, lol.


----------

